# kitchenaid Meat Grinder?



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Does anyone have this attachment? if you do how does it work? Is it worth the expense ? Does it go rather fast or does it turn slow? sorry for all the questions but when i start butchering I am going to make burger/sausage and dont know which pc of equipment would be best,
Tia 
mama


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I have one. I love it. But we are a retired family of two and I only does a couple pounds of frozen/slightly thawed venison a week. 
I like my meat fresh ground so we freeze what we will used in packages suitable for that.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one. It works OK.

if your doing a lot of meat, get a commercial grinder. 

I use mine for the deer trimmings. 

I'd say it can do 20 lbs+ per hour.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

They work good.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have two - but ended up buying a meat grinder from Cabelas and am much happier using that. Did about 40 lbs in less than an hour this weekend. I love my KA and was worried I was working it too hard, but that was an old, low end KA to begin with.

It would be nice if they made a unit with a much larger tray on top - can only add a little bit at a time. I like to dump a big handful on the tray and then feed it down the tube. 

If you do other food processing, you may want to look at buying an attachment pack. I have two grinders because it was cheaper to buy a pack with the mill and slicer that also had the grinder than to purchase the mill and slicer separately. I use the mill extensively, and the slicer occasionally (mostly for shredding carrots or potatoes).

We just processed the last of the deer on Monday, or I'd take both machines out and do a side by side comparison for you (I like doing stuff like that). I have a newer, more powerful KA now, so it may perform better than the old one did.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

I had one and was not impressed at all. I sent it back to the company. It just didn't have the power to grind meat. I went back to using my 1970's Oster that I got at a garage sale for a buck. DH had to do a little work on it but it works great. If I did upgrade, I'd go with a commerical grinder from Cabelas.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I have one and it is good to do a few pounds at a time, but it would not keep up when for a deer, so we bought one from Cabelas and we love it does a great and supper fast job. I'm having problems with Kitchenaid products not lasting in less then 5 years i've had 2 stand mixers the 1st quit before 1 yr up and they replaced it now the replacement has quit and i only use it about 1 time a month -- very upset with them-- I'm looking into a cuisanart (sp??) now.


----------



## gorgegirl (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the meat grinder attachment for my kitchenaid. We have used it for deer, but I agree that it is very slow going. It does the job, but takes awhile. We also use it for grinding up clams we dig at the beach and then put them in the chowder.....works fabulously for that.

I'd look into a commercial grinder if I was going to grind meat again. We've been sending out our venison and elk to the butcher the last few years.....

gorgegirl


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've one too. It's good for the occasional use--after St. Pat's day to make corned beef hash from the leftovers, a steak to chopped meat every now and then. If I was going to be using it more frequently and with much larger quantities, I would get a dedicated grinder. LEM's has quite a selection.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

thank you e1 who answered i will look into the one at cabelas? any chance on getting the name?  pretty please  
tia 
mama


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

It's there name brand we have the 1 hp; in the last catalog i got it sold for $519.99.
They have a 1/2 hp for 349.99; and a 3/4 hp for 419.99. I don't remember paying that much for ours, but i know we were in MI for a family event and went into the store in dundee so we had no SH, plus we opened a charge with them and got a % off, plus it was several years ago so i'm sure it was cheaper to start with.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought the low end cabela's unit. If you can wait, they usually ahve them half price from time to time. 

meat grinder

I grind up 50 - 100 lbs a year, so didn't feel I needed one of the bigger units.

Though you may want to see if you can get a base that will drive more attachements, such as a grain mill or things like that. I have several base units with different style attachement points so I can't trade attachements. If starting from scratch, you may be able to get a base that you can attach a meat grinder, food mill and grain mill to, and in the long run that may save you money, if you ever plan on using them all. It saves storage space too!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried a grinder on my Kitchenaid years ago and it caused the motor to get hot. So we have three old cast iron grinders now, like Mom and Grandma used.  If we have an EMP we're good to go!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We have one and it works well for just the two of us, and it's so easy to clean too. Just made some fish sausage, mmmmmmm!


----------

